# All the DACs money can buy, pt. 2



## infinitesymphony

This is a continuation of the original thread started in 2006 by *granodemostasa*, who has consented to let me take it over. All currently-available DACs on the market are listed here. If you have any additions or corrections, feel free to contribute.

 Quick Navigation:

 $200 = (*200)
 $500 = (*500)
 $1,000 = (*1,000)
 $2,500 = (*2,500)
 $5,000 = (*5,000)
 $10,000 = (*10,000)
 $20,000 = (*20,000)

 [size=small]*List of current digital-to-analog converters:*[/size]

*TooleAudio BantamDAC, DIY-only* $32 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Input: USB
 Output: builder's choice
 USB-powered 
 

*Alien DAC, DIY-only* $43 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702E
 Op-amp: none, Burr-Brown OPA551UA or BUF634 (both optional, not in signal path)
 Input: USB
 Output: builder's choice
 USB-powered 
 

*Hot Audio HotUSB1* $59 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2705
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS
 USB-powered 
 

*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1* $60 Link
  Quote:


 Input: USB
 Output: RCA, 1/8" TRS (x2), Optical digital 
 

*Creative Xmod* $80 Link
  Quote:


 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS
 USB-powered 
 

*Super Pro DAC707 / DAC707 USB* $85, $110 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amps: Linear LT1364C (x2)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, USB (optional, with CMedia CM108 USB receiver)
 Output: RCA 
 

*E-MU 0202 USB* $99 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4392
 Input: USB
 Outputs: 1/4" balanced TRS, 1/8" TRS
 USB-powered 
 

*SilverStone EB01* $100 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA604
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA
 USB-powered 
 

*AMB γ1 (gamma 1) modular miniature DAC, DIY* $100-150 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8501 (or WM8759)
 S/PDIF receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 USB receiver: Burr-Brown PCM2707
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, USB (switch selectable)
 Output: 1/8" TRS
 USB-to-S/PDIF converter (optional)
 USB-powered or regulated DC wallwart powered 
 

*Trends Audio UD-10* $119 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2704
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*Firestone Fubar II* $120 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2604
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Musiland/Diyeden SVDAC05* $129 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Op-amp: Texas Instruments NE5534P (x2)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, BNC
 Outputs: RCA, 1/8" TRS 
 

*Zhaolu D2.5A, D2.5C* $129, $195 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1852 (D2.5A), Cirrus CS4398 (D2.5C)
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2604
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Tianyun Zero DAC* $139 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1852
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: OPA2604
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Creative Xmod Wireless* $100-150 ($50 for wireless receiver) Link 1, Link 2
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8728
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS on transmitter, 1/8" TRS and RCA on receiver 
 

*Twisted Pear Buffalo, DIY partially assembled* $149-295 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: ESS ES9008 Sabre8
 Input: builder's choice (S/PDIF, I2S, DSD)
 Output: builder's choice (RCA, XLR) 
 

*AMB γ2 (gamma 2) compact high performance DAC, DIY* $150-250 Link
  Quote:


 Upgrade for AMB γ1
 DAC: Wolfson WM8741, WM8742 or WM8740
 Upsampling chip: Burr-Brown SRC4192 or Analog Devices AD1896 (optional)
 Output buffer/analog LPF/balanced-to-unbalanced conversion: OPA2365 or AD8656
 Filter: multiple choices
 Input: I²S from γ1
 Output: RCA, 1/8" TRS
 Soft-clipping mode 
 

*Hot Audio USB DAC High Fidelity* $156 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2707
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS
 USB-powered 
 

*Pro-Ject USB Box* $159 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM270x?
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Beresford TC-7510 MK6/3* $170 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical (x2)
 Outputs: RCA (x2) 
 

*Lite Dac AH*, Pacific Valve mod $180 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: Intersil EL2044
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Gigalab Moon* $185 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Twisted Pear Opus* $185-250 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8741 (x1) or WM8740 (x2)
 Input: builder's choice (S/PDIF, I2S, DSD)
 Output: builder's choice (RCA, XLR) 
 

*KingRex UD-01* $190 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702E
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2604
 DC servo chip: Texas Instruments TL072
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Stereo-Link Model 1200* $198 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM270x
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*E-MU 0404 USB* $199 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4396
 Op-amps: JRC2068 (x2), JRC2114 (headphone output)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: 1/4" balanced TRS, 1/8" TRS, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*HIPPOhifi The Bloat* $199-249 Link 
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1794 or PCM1798
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2132, OPA2107, Analog Devices AD823 or AD8620
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/4" TRS 
 

(*200)
*Sigtone Shek h1* $200 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM270x
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*Valab NOS DAC* $200 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543 (x8)
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Digital receiver: Texas Instruments DIR9001
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Firestone Audio FubarIII* $210 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Zhaolu D3* $229 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA134 (x2)
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, RJ-45 TG Link
 Output: RCA 
 

*Audio-gd DAC-100* $245 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1852
 USB receiver chip: Burr-Brown PCM2707
 Digital receiver: Texas Instruments DIR9001
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2134 or none (discrete option +$20)
 Input: USB, Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*Devilsound Labs DAC - digital audio cable* $249 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1851RZ-J
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA
 USB-powered (internally regenerated) 
 

*Firestone Spitfire* $250 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1793
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2604
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*KECES DA-151* $250 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Op-amp: National LME49710
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Lite DAC AM / Modified * $259, $375 Link 1, Link 2
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1853
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: Fairchild NE5532 (x4), Analog Devices AD827 (x4, Modified version)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, 1/4" TRS 
 

*Moodlab Concept* $261 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8412
 Op-amp: none, passive IV conversion
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical 
 

*Meier-Audio Corda 2Move* $271 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Op-amp: Analog Devices AD8610
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*iBasso D10 Cobra* $275 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8740
 USB receiver chip: Burr-Brown PCM2906
 Digital Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amps: Analog Devices AD8656 (x2) or National LMH6643 (x2)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: 1/4" TRS 
 

*Sigtone Shek d1* $280 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8412-IS
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Musiland MD-10 * $295 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Op-amp: Analog Devices OP275
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, BNC
 Outputs: RCA, 1/8" TRS 
 

*Musical Fidelity V-DAC* $299 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown DSD1792
 Upsampling
 Input: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Little Dot DAC_I* $309 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8740
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, BNC
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Xindak DAC-3 MKII* $319 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Input: Coaxial, Optical 
 

*Yulong DAH1* $319 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955
 Digital Volume Controller: Cirrus CS3310
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: Variable and fixed RCA 
 

*KECES DA-131* $320 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1793
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA604 (x2)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Sigtone Shek d2* $320 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8412-CS
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*BES Audio Icarus* $329-379 Link 
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM 1798, Philips TDA1543, Cirrus CS4398 (all on daughterboards)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, 1/4" TRS 
 

*Channel Islands Audio VDA-1* $349 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1716
 Receiver: Burr-Brown DIR1701
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA2134
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Citypulse DA7.2x II* $350 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA (x2, variable and fixed), XLR 
 

*Scott Nixon USB.UFO.JF / USB.UFO.TD* $350, $575 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: ?, tube buffer (only on USB.UFO.TD)
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Mhdt Laboratory Constantine / Constantine+ * $359, $399 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: National LM4562
 Inputs: USB (optional), Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*AD LABS Rockna RD-2, DIY fully-assembled* $385 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796
 Upsampling
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: discrete IV conversion
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical 
 

*Cambridge Audio DacMagic* $399 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8740 (x2)
 Upsampling
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial (x2), Optical (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*Core Sound HeadLine* $399 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical
 Output: 1/4" TRS
 Battery-powered (9V x2), external power supply optional 
 

*Diyeden Great March 2* $399 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1798
 Upsampling chip: TI SRC4190
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*HeadRoom Micro DAC* $399 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 USB controller: TI PCM2902
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*Promitheus Audio Solid State DAC* $405-425 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none, passive I/V stage
 Inputs: Coaxial, BNC
 Output: RCA 
 

*Moodlab Dice* $416 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: passive I/V
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Monica3, DIY fully-assembled* $432-476 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Input: BNC (x2)
 Output: RCA 
 

*Audio-gd DAC-19 SE* $450-480 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K (x2)
 Digital receiver: Texas Instruments DIR9001
 Inputs: Coaxial, BNC
 Output: RCA
 HDCD-capable with upgrade +$30 
 

*RDL RU-SPC1D * $450 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, BNC
 Output: XLR 
 

*Lite DAC 60* $465 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K
 Op-amp: none (tube)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Ray Samuels Audio Predator* $475 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM270x
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/4" TRS 
 

*Scott Nixon TD2 / USBTD* $475 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8412
 Op-amp: none (tube 6922)
 Input: Coaxial (TD2) or USB (USBTD)
 Output: 1/4" TRS 
 

(*500)
*HeadAmp Pico* $500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8740
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1896
 USB to I2S converter: Burr-Brown PCM2707
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA365
 Input: USB
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*Presonus Central Station* $500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM ?
 Inputs: Firewire, Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: 1/4" balanced TRS (x5) 
 

*Citypulse DA2.03e II* $548 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796
 Upsampling (optional, selectable)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA (x2, variable and fixed) 
 

*Mhdt Laboratory Paradisea 3* $569 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: National LM4562, tube-buffered output (GE5670)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*HeadRoom Portable Micro Amp/DAC* $598 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM270x?
 Inputs: USB, 1/8" S/PDIF
 Outputs: 1/8" TRS (x2, variable and fixed) 
 

*Channel Islands Audio VDA-2* $599 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1794
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: discrete output stage
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA, balanced RCA 
 

*Lite DAC 38 * $599 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Oritek Audio OMZ V4.1 / with headphone amp / Preamp* $599, $899, $1,499 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1852
 Op-amp: none, discrete output
 Input: Coaxial (x4 on Preamp version)
 Output: RCA
 heavily-modified version of Zhaolu D2.5A 
 

*Chord Chordette Gem* $602 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Bluetooth, USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Softone Model_2* $650 Link 
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1716
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: none (tube 6DJ8)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Abrahamsen V6.0* $675 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Upsampling
 Input: USB, Coaxial (x2), Optical
 Output: RCA, XLR 
 

*Stello DA100* $695 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4395
 Upsampling (optional)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical (x2)
 Output: RCA 
 

*HeadRoom Ultra Micro DAC* $699 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1896
 USB receiver chip: Burr-Brown PCM2902
 Inputs: USB, 1/8" Coaxial, Optical
 Output: 1/8" TRS 
 

*Lite DAC 68* $699 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1853
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none (tube 6922EH/6DJ8)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*PS Audio Digital Link III* $700 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1798DB
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: none, discrete FET output stage
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Audio-gd DAC-3SE* $715 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K (x4)
 Digital receiver chip: Texas Instruments DIR9001
 Inputs: Coaxial, BNC
 Output: RCA 
 

*K&K Audio RAKK dac Mark II, DIY-only* $757-1,799 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1794
 Upsampling chip: Burr-Brown SRC4192
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: none, passive or active (tube) output
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Ack! dAck! 2.0* $795-955 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1545
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none, discrete class A
 Input: BNC (adapter to RCA included)
 Output: RCA 
 

*RME ADI-2* $800 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4395
 Op-amp: JRC NJM4580 (headphone section)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: 1/4" TRS, XLR, headphone, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*Apogee Mini-DAC / Firewire* $806, 986 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1896
 USB to I2S chip: Texas Instruments TUSB3200
 Inputs: Firewire (optional), Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: XLR, 1/8" TRS 
 

*AudioNemesis DC-1* $821 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Multibit
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none, discrete output stage
 Input: Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*CEC DA53* $849 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796 (x2, dual-mono), PCM2906 (headphone output)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Izo iHA-1 V2* $859 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796 (x2, dual-mono)
 Op-amps: Burr-Brown OPA604AU (x6), OPA2134AU (x2), OPA627AP (x2)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

 *Audial AYA II, DIY only* $868-1,028 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1541A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: I/V, but Burr-Brown OPA861 in open loop transimpedance stage
 Inputs: Coaxial or USB (or both)
 Output: RCA 
 

*Lite / Pacific Valve Brigatta* $885 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Mhdt Laboratory Havana* $899 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM56P
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Op-amp: none, tube GE5670
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Benchmark Media DAC1 / DAC1 USB / DAC1 PRE* $975, $1,275, $1,575 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1853
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1896
 Op-amps: NE5532, LM4562 (headphone section of USB and PRE versions)
 Inputs: USB (only on USB and PRE), Coaxial (x3 on PRE), Optical
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Lavry Engineering LavryBlack DA10* $975 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955
 Upsampling (optional)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Output: XLR 
 

(*1,000)
*Hagerman Technology Chime (DIY-only) / DA-10 (fully-assembled)* $1,098, $2,299 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none (Class A Tube, 12AX7, 12AU7, EY3)
 Input: USB, Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*Altmann Attraction DAC* $1,159-2,077 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Receiver: Altmann R16
 Op-amps: Burr-Brown (x10)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*The Audio Zone DAC-1* $1,167 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1541
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Input: BNC (RCA optional)
 Output: RCA 
 

*Audio Horizons DAC-2a* $1,295 Link
  Quote:


 Input: Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Neko Audio D100* $1,295 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1794A (x2, dual-mono)
 Digital receiver: Wolfson WM8804
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: XLR 
 

*HeadRoom Ultra Desktop DAC* $1,299 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: ESS Technology ES9008 SABRE
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA, XLR 
 

*Meier-Audio Corda Opera* $1,310 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1794
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8420
 Op-amp: National LM6171, Burr-Brown BUF634
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*Lavry Engineering LavryBlue LE4496* $1,325 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955
 Upsampling (optional)
 Inputs: XLR (x2), Coaxial 
 

*Aqvox USB 2 D/A MKII* $1,399 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796 (x2, dual-mono)
 Op-amp: none, discrete
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Stello DA220 MK2* $1,495 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4395
 Upsampling (optional)
 Op-amps: Burr-Brown OPA2604, NE5532 (x4)
 Inputs: USB, XLR, Coaxial (x2), Optical
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, XLR digital, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*Ultra Fi iRoc* $1,495 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 USB controller: TI PCM2707PJT
 Op-amp: none, discrete I/V
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Musical Fidelity X-DACv8* $1,499 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown DSD1792
 Upsampler chip: Burr-Brown SRC4392
 USB receiver chip: Burr-Brown PCM2706
 Op-amp: none (2 Phillips 6922 Triodes for tube buffer before final SS output stage [if tubes enabled])
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial (x3)
 Outputs: RCA, Coaxial digital 
 

*Red Wine Audio Isabellina* $1,500-2,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA154x
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Inputs: USB [optional +$500], Optical, BNC (with RCA-BNC adapter)
 Output: RCA
 SLA battery-powered 
 

 *Monarchy Audio NM24* $1,590 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM-63K
 Op-amp: none (tube SRPP 6DJ8)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*Grace m902* $1,596 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1730
 Inputs: USB, XLR, Coaxial, Optical
 Output: RCA 
 

*47 Labs Shigaraki* $1,480 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Input: Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*Sutherland 12dAX7* $1,600 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM2702
 Input: USB
 Op-amp: none (tube 12AX7) 
 

*TwinDAC+* $1,600 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, RJ-45
 Output: RCA
 May require separate proprietary battery supply at additional cost 
 

*Wavelength Audio Brick* $1,750 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none (tube 12AU7A)
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*Apogee Rosetta 200* $1,796 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1852
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR (x2)
 Outputs: XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital, XLR digital 
 

*Audial The Model* $1,850 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1541A
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Inputs: USB, BNC (RCA possible with adapter)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Slim Devices Transporter* $1,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4396
 Upsampling (optional)
 Op-amp: NE5534
 Input: Coaxial, Optical, BNC, XLR, Wi-fi
 Output: RCA, XLR 
 

*Bryston BDA-1* ~$2,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398 (x2)
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none, class A discrete
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial (x2), Optical (x2), BNC (x2), XLR 
 

*Cyrus DAC X* $2,200 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial (x4), Optical (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Electrocompaniet ECD1* $2,250 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4398
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*Audio Horizons TD3.0 / TD3.0n* $2,350, $2,600 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: AKM AK4396
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA627, tube (four 6922/6DJ8/ECC88 tubes)
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*CEC DX71mkII* $2,499 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: NPC SM5865CM (x2, dual mono)
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR, CEC Super Link
 Outputs: RCA (x2, fixed and variable), XLR (x2, fixed and variable) 
 

(*2,500)
*Ayre QB-9* $2,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown DSD1796
 USB receiver chip: Texas Instruments TAS1020B
 Op-amp: none, discrete
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA, XLR 
 

*Bel Canto Dac3* $2,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1792
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none; two stage, I/V conversion and class A balanced
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*North Star Design Model 192 MKII* $2,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1796 (x2)
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1895
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: none, discrete
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, XLR, RJ-45 for I2S
 Output: RCA, XLR 
 

*Red Wine Audio Isabellina HPA* $2,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA154x
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none, discrete class A
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA, 1/4" TRS
 SLA battery-powered 
 

*Lucid Audio 88192* $2,599 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Optical (x2), XLR (x4)
 Outputs: XLR (x8, four pairs), Optical digital (x2), XLR digital (x4) 
 

*ONTech DAC 5813 / Dual Mono / Dual Balanced* $2,633, $4,634, $4,634 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1865N-K
 Filter: SM5813 (Burr-Brown DF1700)
 Op-amp: none, discrete
 Input: Coaxial
 Output: RCA, XLR (only on Dual Balanced model) 
 

*Grace m904 * $2,795 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR (x2) 
 

*Stellavox ST2* $2,862 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Weiss Engineering DAC2* $2,995 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Firewire (x2), Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, Firewire, XLR digital 
 

*Universal Audio 2192* $2,999 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Op-amps: none, Class A discrete
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR (x2)
 Outputs: XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital, XLR digital (x2) 
 

*PS Audio PerfectWave* $3,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Wolfson WM8471
 Optional Upsampling
 Op-amps: none, discrete
 Inputs: I2S (via HDMI), USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Apogee DA-16X* $3,200 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Optical (x4), BNC, XLR (x8)
 Output: XLR (x16) 
 

*Lake People DAC F466-S* $3,200 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), XLR (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Musical Fidelity kW DM25* $3,250 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling/receiver: Cirrus CS8427
 Op-amp: none, 6112 Tube and Class A “transistor”
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Output: RCA 
 

*Wavelength Cosecant * $3,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Op-amp: none, Parallel Feed Transformer Coupled output
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA 
 

*North Star Design Extremo* $4,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1792 (x2)
 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices AD1896
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: none, fully-discrete
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, XLR, I2S RJ-45
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Audiomat Tempo 2.5* $4,190 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704 (x2)
 Upsampling
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Output: RCA 
 

*Cyrus DAC XP* $4,350 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x4), Optical (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Chord QBD76* $4,523 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Pulse Array, 5th gen (proprietary)
 Inputs: Bluetooth, USB, Coaxial (x2), Optical (2x), XLR (2x)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*LessLoss DAC 2004 MkII * $4,618-5,846 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: PCM1704U-K (x2)
 Upsampling, Oversampling, or Non Over Sampling (NOS), all optional
 Op-amp: I/U conversion and Burr-Brown OPA2134
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Orpheus Laboratories Orpheus One / Orpheus One SE * $4,800+ Link 1, Link 2
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, BNC (x2), XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

(*5,000)
*Berkeley Audio Design Alpha DAC* $5,000 Link
  Quote:


 Filter: multiple choices
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR, BADA
 Outputs: RCA, XLR
 HDCD-capable 
 

*Prism Orpheus* $5,000 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical
 Outputs: 1/4" TRS (x4) 
 

*Weiss Engineering DAC1 / DAC1-MK2* $5,900, $6,700 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1853
 Upsampling: Weiss proprietary DSP
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8413
 Op-amp: Analog Devices AD797, discrete class A
 Inputs: Optical, XLR (x3)
 Outputs: XLR, XLR Digital (x3) 
 

*Empirical Audio Spoiler USB TubeDAC* $5,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K
 Op-amp: none, tube (Siemens cca grey-plate 6922)
 Input: USB, Coaxial
 Output: RCA 
 

*Audiomeca Enkianthus * $6,267 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling chip: Analog Devices DSP 21065L
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), BNC, Optical, XLR, AT&T
 Output: RCA 
 

*Accustic Arts DAC I-MK4* $6,500 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none, class A discrete output
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), BNC, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Chord Electronics DAC64* $6,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Pulse Array, 4th gen (proprietary)
 Receiver: Proprietary
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Gill Audio Design Elise LT* $6,600 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown
 Op-amp: none, tube complement--2 X 6DJ8/6922/7308, 1 X 6FQ7/6CG7 
 

*MSB Technology Platinum III / Signature* $6,995, $12,995 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary, four modules (option: Signature upgrade)
 Upsampling
 Filter: Custom, based on Burr-Brown DF1704
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Ensemble Audio Dichrono Hi-DAC* $6,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4397
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, BNC
 Output: RCA 
 

*Manley WAVE* $7,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: UltraAnalog D20400
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR, ST Glass
 Outputs: RCA, XLR
 HDCD-capable 
 

*Dodson Audio DA-218* $8,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704U-K
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*McIntosh MDA1000* $8,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704 (x8)
 Inputs: Coaxial (x3), Optical (x3), XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Lavry Engineering DA2002* $8,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary
 Upsampling
 Receiver: Motorola DSP56002 DSP
 Op-amps: Burr-Brown OPA177, OPA627, AD744, OPA134 (your choice)
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Spectral SDR-2000* $8,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: UltraAnalog D20400
 Op-amp: none, discrete output
 HDCD-capable 
 

*Prism Dream DA-2* $9,405 
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR (x3), BNC (x2)
 Outputs: XLR 
 

 [*]*Zanden Audio Model 5000 MK IV* $9,800 [url=http://www.zandenaudio.com/products/english/index.html]Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1541
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Proprietary
 Op-amp: none, IV conversion, tubes: 6922, 6X4, 6CA4 (x2)
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Output: RCA 
 

*Wadia 27ix* $9,950 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1702 (x4)
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none, Class A discrete
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Glass Optical (x2), Plastic Optical (x1), XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*EMM Labs DAC6e* $9,995 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary
 Inputs: Optical, XLR (x3)
 Outputs: RCA (x3 pairs), XLR (x3 pairs) 
 

(*10,000)
*Theta Digital Generation VIII* $10,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM63 (x4)
 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none, Class A discrete
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, BNC, AT&T
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Accuphase DC-801* $10,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955 (x8)
 Inputs: Coaxial (x3), Optical (x2), XLR digital, HS-Link
 Outputs: RCA, XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital 
 

*Wavelength Ultimate DPU* $11,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Input: USB
 Output: RCA
 Custom version 
 

*Nagra DAC* $13,000 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial (x3), Optical, XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Esoteric D-03 * $13,200 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1955
 Upsampling (optional)
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, XLR (x2), i.Link (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*EMM Labs DCC2 SE* $13,500 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, XLR (x2), BNC (x2 for DSD)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Zanden Audio Model 5000 Signature* $15,470 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Philips TDA1541 (x2)
 Non Over Sampling (NOS)
 Receiver: Proprietary
 Op-amp: none, IV conversion, tube complement (1) 6922 (main unit), (1) 6/4, (2) 6CA4 (power supply)
 Inputs: Coaxial, BNC, XLR, I2S
 Output: RCA 
 

*Burmester 970 SRC* $16,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Proprietary
 Upsampling
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, XLR, AT&T
 Outputs: Fixed and variable RCA and XLR, Coaxial digital, Optical digital
 HDCD-capable 
 

*dCS Paganini DAC* $17,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: dCS Ring DAC
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), XLR (x2), IEEE1394 (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

(*20,000)
 *MBL 1611 F* - $21,450 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Cirrus CS4396-KS
 Upsampling
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8414
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Glass Optical (x2), Plastic Optical (x2), BNC (x2), XLR (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*dCS Scarlatti DAC* $23,999 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: dCS Ring DAC
 Inputs: Coaxial (x2), Optical, BNC, XLR (x2), SDIF-2, IEEE1394 (x2)
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Wadia series 9 system* $27,850 Link
  Quote:


 Upsampling
 Op-amp: none, Class A discrete
 Inputs: Glass Optical (x2), Plastic Optical, BNC (x2), XLR
 Outputs: RCA, XLR 
 

*Esoteric D-01* $32,000 Link
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR (x2), i.Link (x2)
 Outputs: Mono RCA or XLR 
 

 *Audio Note DAC 5 Special / Signature* $33,000+ Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1865
 Op-amp: none, tube (NOS 6463)
 Inputs: Coaxial, XLR
 Outputs: RCA (x2), XLR 
 

*Boulder Amplifiers 2020* $35,000 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704 (x10)
 Upsampling
 Input: XLR
 Outputs: XLR (x2) 
 

*GTE Trinity DAC* $64,700-69,220 Link
  Quote:


 DAC: Burr-Brown PCM1704-K (x16)
 Filters: Burr-Brown DF1706, NPC SM5847 (selectable)
 Upsampling
 Receiver: AKM 4112B
 Input: XLR
 Output: XLR


----------



## infinitesymphony

Space reserved for future info.


----------



## ecclesand

Awesome! I have consulted granodemostasa's original thread many times since joining Head-Fi. Thanks for keeping it current!


----------



## rincewind

Some I've found over the past few weeks that aren't listed:

 Manley Wave DAC/Preamp 21st-Manley WAVE $7,500

 Accustic Audio DAC I Mk4 Accustic Arts : DAC I-MK4 : tubeAudioPRODUCTS.com
 $6,500

 Reimyo DAP-777 REIMYO DAP-777 Digital Audio Processor $5,200

 Borbely Audio HB-DAC1704 Home Page $? Kit, not sure which parts you require to build it

 EC designs D-I 8M DI 8M DAC $? kit + labour if you don't build it

 EC designs D-I 16 http://www.ecdesigns.nl/dacs/di8m/di16.html $? kit + labour if you don't build it

 Orpheus Lab "Orpheus One" Orpheus Laboratories - High End HiFi $4,800

 Audial "The Model" (soon being replaced by The Model II) Audial :: The Model, USB & S/PDIF DAC :: Making a serious listening easy $Model I = $2,900

 Audial Aya II Audial :: AYA II, USB & S/PDIF DAC $1,300

 Devilsound "The DAC digital audio cable" (strange little thing) devilsound labs - DAC - digital audio cable $249


----------



## infinitesymphony

Thanks for the update! I'll be going through the list and adding new/fixed links and information over the course of the next few days.

 Edit: I'm parsing the original list first, which will take some time. I've chosen to remove the Discontinued section because there are too many to list. Maybe those will go in a separate 'money can't buy' thread.


----------



## VeipaCray

I didn't see either of the Keces products on the list either... DA-131 or DA-151.

 On the Discontinued section... Entech Number Cruncher also had a 205.2 model.


----------



## royewest

Here's another that I haven't heard and can't afford but would love to audition one day:

Berkeley Audio Design


----------



## rincewind

And another one:
 Audionemesis DC-1 AudioNemesis - Enjoy the music - D/A Converter DC-1 ~$780


----------



## townes

Thank you very much for this list, though it does not yet contain my favourite DAC ... this one:
Weiss :: DAC1 & DAC1-MK2

 also very interesting and new is this:
dac2


----------



## 1UP

Great resource this, but easier to maintain as a blog.

 Should be a sticky thread to the blog on the board, I reckon.


----------



## Currawong

Great list and thanks very much for the effort. Don't forget also to add the ZERO DAC as well.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Okay, I just finished tidying up the original list (whew, there were a lot of DACs!). It's been interesting to see some of the prices rise by thousands of dollars versus their values in the other thread.

 I'll begin adding new DACs later today.


----------



## SirMikeAloT

Great job infinite. An invaluable source for all audiophiles and headophiles.

 One more.... Bryston has a new DAC that came out this week I believe. Im not sure if there is any literature on their site, but you can find info on Audio Circle.
 Mike


----------



## wordsworth

though I would mention that the monica 2 is no longer sold as the monica 3 has come out and is quite a bit more expensive $390 also there is a usb version of the monica 3 that can be purchased.


----------



## krmathis

Thanks for the update.
 The previous thread were are nice place to send "newbies" looking for the best[/b] DAC for $300. Nice to see an updated one...


----------



## wordsworth

there is also the musiland svdac05 for $130 (similar to the md10)


----------



## wordsworth

there is also the shek d1 at $280 (TDA1543), the shek d2 at $320 (TDA1545A) and the shek h1 (DAC and headamp) at $200. more info at Sigtone


----------



## wordsworth

YULONG DAH1 DAC (AD1955) $320


----------



## infinitesymphony

Thanks for the continued updates! If you find more than one DAC, please use Edits on your post instead of multiple posts--it will be less cluttered that way.

 Edit: All DACs mentioned so far have been added, and I have a few more to add later as well.


----------



## wordsworth

got another one to add, which is the DAC I just bought the Promitheus DAC (TDA1545A) $405 which can be found at Promitheusaudio Solid State DAC

 Also the HotUSB1 $79.99 which can be found at HotUSB1 USB DAC High-Performance Headphone Amplifier

 and USB DAC High Fidelity Digital Stereo Headphone Amplifier $155.99 USB DAC High Fidelity Digital Stereo Headphone Amplifier

 Not sure this one counts but you can get the alien DAC kit for $42.90 Glass Jar Audio

 edit: just read your post above, otherwise I would have added this to the last post I created. sorry


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wordsworth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit: just read your post above, otherwise I would have added this to the last post I created. sorry_

 

No problem, it's only recommended to edit if yours is the most recent post, and since it wasn't in this case, it made sense to post again. Editing a post instead of multiple posts in a row will keep the post count down so that the thread doesn't grow too large too quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't know anyone still made the Alien DAC--thanks for that. This list could use more sub-$100 DACs, if they exist.


----------



## spraggih

great thread! thanks for keeping it current.


----------



## SirMikeAloT

Wow! You worked really hard!!! Great job, now I just have to figure out which one to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or two... heh
 Mike


----------



## tomb

FYI - the Alien DAC (first one in the OP's list) does not use an opamp for its signal output. The output of the DAC is directly coupled through a pair of output capacitors - most often Black Gates, Elna Silmics, or Muse ES's. On occasion, boutique film caps are used, too.

 There is an option to use a BUF634 or OPA551 as a buffer (IC4) to convert the power from a virtual ground amp into something usable by the Alien DAC - so that the DAC may be powered directly by the amp. For all other power options (USB-powered, battery, amp w/o virtual ground), IC4 is not used at all and it is not installed. In any event, it has nothing to do with the signal if used.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Along those lines, what exactly are the differences between "discrete output," "class A discrete output," "passive I/V," "active I/V"? It's a little unclear in my mind which methods, if any, avoid the use of op-amps in or out of the signal path.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SirMikeAloT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! You worked really hard!!! Great job, now I just have to figure out which one to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or two... heh
 Mike_

 

Thanks! Maybe we'll see similar "all the x money can buy" threads cropping up. Headphones, amps, speakers, transports, CD players, etc.


----------



## penger

Nice. Great resource to have. Thanks for taking the time to compile it!


----------



## jinp6301

The pico has a 1/8th output not a TRS


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The pico has a 1/8th output not a TRS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whoa, that is small. I tried to guess based on size, and 1/8" jacks mean it really is 'pico'-sized. Updated.


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Along those lines, what exactly are the differences between "discrete output," "class A discrete output," "passive I/V," "active I/V"? It's a little unclear in my mind which methods, if any, avoid the use of op-amps in or out of the signal path._

 

Passive I/V = a resistor is used to convert the output current from the DAC ("I") to a voltage ("V") that can be used to provide a line-level signal. This is sometimes a less-than optimum solution because every ohm in the resistor adds noise, but the output voltage is very low unless you raise the ohms. A happy medium is often selected, but is far less than optimum. This is the cheapest form of obtaining a usable output from a DAC.

 Active I/V = same principle as above, only an active circuit is used. It's sort of analogous to an amplifier, but not really because the circuit is used to provide I to V conversion instead of gain and current buffering. IOW, it gets the very small current output from a DAC up to a signal voltage with a very low output impedance. This means the signal output can achieve line-level voltage with a very flat frequency response - best solution.

 Discrete output - this is a form of Active I/V. Non-discrete is an opamp. Opamps are frowned upon by many audiophiles. They bring their own flavor to the circuit, adding some tizziness, filtering a lot of the detail with their protective circuitry, etc. A discrete output, Active I/V is analogous to a discrete buffer in an amp - a bunch of transistors everywhere with not an opamp in sight. It's very labor intensive to build and expensive to buy, but offers the best in detail and DAC output.

 Class A Discrete output - this takes the Active I/V, discrete output one step further and adds a Class A bias - meaning an active current that always keeps the transistors turned on, removing any possibility of switching noise. This is the ultimate in solid-state, discrete audio output. (But it burns heat and usually comes with heat sinks and ventilation.)

 There's probably some of the above that can be argued in terms of specificity, but I think it states the gist of the terms you asked about.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Thanks tomb, that was very informative! Output type definitely seems like an important specification. Now I won't get caught up in the lingo.


----------



## fkclo

Looks like this interesting new comer should make it on the list :

iRoc

 Also, Hagerman nows launched Hagerman Audio Lab, and the Chime is now called DA10:

Hagerman Audio Labs: DA-10 Vacuum Tube USB DAC

 F. Lo


----------



## paulllaser

The MSB Platinum DACs have the ability of having their proprietary DAC modules (4 of them in true balanced configuration) upgraded with their Signature DAC modules, a $6K upgrade. I have a Platinum II with Standard DAC modules and a Platinum III with Signature DAC modules and the difference is just stunning.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, Hagerman nows launched Hagerman Audio Lab, and the Chime is now called DA10:

Hagerman Audio Labs: DA-10 Vacuum Tube USB DAC_

 

Are they still selling the Chime or is that discontinued forever? The DA-10 appears to be twice as expensive (over $1,000 more).


----------



## tea-head

Excellent work!

 For those interested in the AudioZone DAC 1...

 Contact Peter Daniel direct - phdaniel@sympatico.ca

 He sells kits for DIY as well as complete units, including USB input. My completed unit is mounted on a maple plank and has USB input/RCA output - $350 including shipping - price may vary with exchange rate...

 UD-10 info - Analogue output is via 1/8" mini plug only (could be used as headphone jack, but not that well regarded). I use mine as USB/SPDIF converter for input with Paradisea+ and like it better than native USB input...

 t


----------



## royalcrown

Quick question about the listings: why are PCM2702 and PCM2702E listed as such? Isn't PCM2702E just a packaging of the PCM2702? At least that's what the datasheet at TI seems to imply. If there is a difference between the chips, what exactly would that entail?

 Thanks.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tea-head* 
_UD-10 info - Analogue output is via 1/8" mini plug only (could be used as headphone jack, but not that well regarded). I use mine as USB/SPDIF converter for input with Paradisea+ and like it better than native USB input..._

 

Thanks for the info... Like the Headamp Pico, I couldn't be sure of the size. Fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *royalcrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick question about the listings: why are PCM2702 and PCM2702E listed as such? Isn't PCM2702E just a packaging of the PCM2702? At least that's what the datasheet at TI seems to imply. If there is a difference between the chips, what exactly would that entail?_

 

They probably are the same, but where the DAC manufacturer listed the full model name in the specs, or where there has been confirmation from a designer or Head-Fier, I've listed it as well. Revisions can always crop up later, but it's true that for the case of the PCM2702, they probably won't release a K-grade.


----------



## silverjoe

DACs for almost 70k, wow.

 What is so much different to a DAC for lets say 2k?

 Is it possible to build such a high-end DAC and what would it cost?

 Thanks


----------



## nor_spoon

I have one for you. *ONTech* (small Danish company).
 The dacs have got rave reviews.

Link

 Uses the AD1865N-K

 They come in 3 types, 
 single ($2622),
 dual mono ($4617), 
 dual balanced ($4617).

 ...more info on their kind of crappy page.


----------



## Rob N

Can't see the Ensemble Dichrono Hi DAC? Ensemble Audio


----------



## infinitesymphony

Updated with more DACs.


----------



## fkclo

May be we should also add Audio Horizon's tube and solid state DAC ?

Tube DAC

Solid State DAC

 They are pretty active at Audiogon.

 F. Lo


----------



## infinitesymphony

Added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know if the DAC-2a uses the AKM AK4396 like the TD 3.0? I couldn't find a confirmation... Also, do you know what inputs / outputs it has? Their page for it seems to lack that information.


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know if the DAC-2a uses the AKM AK4396 like the TD 3.0? I couldn't find a confirmation... Also, do you know what inputs / outputs it has? Their page for it seems to lack that information._

 

I'm not sure too on the chips.

 Regarding outputs:

 The 3.0 seems to have coaxial (S/PDIF) and balanced XLR (AES/EBU) as input, and single ended RCA and balanced XLR as outputs.

 The 2.0a seems to have coaxial (S/PDIF) RCA and ST Optical as input, and both RCA single ended and balanced XLR as outputs.

 Also, Audio Horizon appears to offer some customisation on the 3.0 for additional cost.

 F. Lo


----------



## jrisles

Great effort .. just fantastic list. What would be interesting is to compare all models (using a spreadsheet i guess) listing all the DAC's, Op-Amps and Receivers used. There seems to be a big price difference between manufacturers who use virtually the same components.

 I couldn't see the McIntosh MCA 1000 DAC in your list? Perhaps it is not made anymore?


----------



## xFih2

HeadRoom Ultra Micro DAC, $699.

HeadRoom Ultra Micro Amp @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears


----------



## infinitesymphony

List updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might make a separate page using a database and some sorting features. We'll see...


----------



## wolfen68

I don't see the Core Sound Headline on the list:

Core Sound — HeadLine Portable 24/192 DAC, Headphone/Line Amplifier and Source Selector


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see the Core Sound Headline on the list:

Core Sound — HeadLine Portable 24/192 DAC, Headphone/Line Amplifier and Source Selector_

 

Added. Do you know which DAC chip / op-amps it uses?


----------



## Ricey20

Very informative thread, good job! I wonder if you could add a section for CDPs that have digital in for those that may want a one box solution


----------



## Mazz

It would also be useful to note which isochronous mode USB DACs operate in (or if they use some other mode such as bulk mode - that typically requires driver installation rather than using the generic USB audio drivers in most OSes). For isochronous, adaptive mode is relatively common, IIRC there's another mode that's worse, and asynchronous mode is better as the DAC controls the data flow rate reducing jitter (or so I have read).


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Added. Do you know which DAC chip / op-amps it uses?_

 

Sorry, no. Forum member SiBurning may know as he has one.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would also be useful to note which isochronous mode USB DACs operate in (or if they use some other mode such as bulk mode - that typically requires driver installation rather than using the generic USB audio drivers in most OSes). For isochronous, adaptive mode is relatively common, IIRC there's another mode that's worse, and asynchronous mode is better as the DAC controls the data flow rate reducing jitter (or so I have read)._

 

Maybe, but that information can be hard to come by, and I'd want some sort of proof or confirmation from the manufacturer. It seems that more and more of the higher-end USB DACs are using ASRC by default, and you could probably discover most of them by searching for which ones use upsampling.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe, but that information can be hard to come by, and I'd want some sort of proof or confirmation from the manufacturer. It seems that more and more of the higher-end USB DACs are using ASRC by default, and you could probably discover most of them by searching for which ones use upsampling._

 

The ones that do asynchronous isochronous mode - at least at the moment - are advertising that fact because it's meant to be much better for overall jitter, so that shouldn't be too hard to find (Cosecant have one, Wavelength have one, Three-Two have one, there may be others.)

 As I understand it ASRC requires upsampling (in most cases), but upsampling need not imply ASRC. An ASRC field would be useful too - and again, that's a feature that manufacturers are keen to advertise.


----------



## infinitesymphony

True, but there are also a lot of DAC sheets that say 'jitter-reduction technology' and leave it at that. There are some that do explicitly mention ASRC, like the ones you mentioned, and the Lavry DACs and Benchmark DAC1, but sometimes it's not clear what sort of efforts a manufacturer has made to reduce jitter. But it's definitely something to think about adding in the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Question... Does asynchronous isochronous mode only apply to USB devices, or is it directly related to ASRC?


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question... Does asynchronous isochronous mode only apply to USB devices, or is it directly related to ASRC?_

 

"Isochronous" applies to USB only - it means (roughly speaking) that there's a fixed reserved bandwidth between the two USB endpoints, so theoretically data packets are sent at (approximately) evenly spaced time intervals. Asynchronous mode is one of the isochronous modes, as is adaptive mode and some other mode I can't recall right now.

 Some USB devices don't use isochronous mode - they may use bulk mode, which (I think) usually means they have to use their own drivers, and thus may not work at all for OSes without appropriate drivers.


----------



## wolfen68

Here's another one (The Headroom 2007 Microamp with DAC option):

HeadRoom Portable Micro Amp @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears


 You have the (I think) 2006 model listed and the Ultra variant. This one would be their current portable version and is a different animal than either of those.


----------



## Mazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True, but there are also a lot of DAC sheets that say 'jitter-reduction technology' and leave it at that._

 

Which - if that's all they tell you - is marketing bamboozle-speak. You don't know what they're doing and you have no way to find out if it's any good - unless you audition it somehow.

 I wouldn't mind the DAC list showing something like "manufacturer claims unspecified jitter-reduction technology" if that's all that's known, but more details where possible would be better still.


----------



## jojoarmani

That list is so flippin' wicked, Thx, 'cause it helps alot!


----------



## infinitesymphony

Added the North Star Extremo and HeadRoom Portable Micro Amp/DAC.


----------



## ccschua

It looks to me the expensive dac uses the PCM 1704U-K. Is this the better dAC ?

 Also I notice NOS are good for warm vocal sound, but lacks dynamics. Is this true?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ccschua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks to me the expensive dac uses the PCM 1704U-K. Is this the better dAC ?_

 

Some designers seem to think so. The Philips TDA154x series and Burr-Brown PCM170x series have been in production for over a decade, but people still love the sound of non-oversampling and R-2R DACs.


----------



## feverfive

Great thread!! I will be ordering a Cullen Circuits Stage 3 modified PS Audio Digital Link III w/in the next couple of weeks to use w/ my Apple TV in a speaker rig; can't wait. Thanks to all who contributed here..


----------



## ccschua

I have listen to NOS using TDA 154x in ladder and found the dynamics is lacking. The bass attack is slow and the overhang is short. Is it because the design or the components is just not suitable.


----------



## jazzsmit

This thread is really helpful! Thanks, guys!


----------



## charonme

I guess the behringer rev2496 v-verb could be used as a standalone DAC. I didn't try it yet because I don't have a suitable cable for it. The price seems to be around $100-200 currently.


----------



## Nocturnal310

How badly i want EMU 0202 or 0404. but its just not available in Singapore. is it available in Japan?

 btw.. where will u classify Creative XMOD?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw.. where will u classify Creative XMOD?_

 

Ah, thanks, I forgot about those... I'll add Creative's external USB devices to the list.

 Edit: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1, Creative Xmod, and Creative Xmod Wireless added.


----------



## jrisles

I don't suppose you could place a link to granodemostasa' original thread that you mention at the front of this list?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrisles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't suppose you could place a link to granodemostasa' original thread that you mention at the front of this list?_

 

Done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He also has a blog entry called "Simpler, Easier, DACs" that's a little more up to date than his thread.


----------



## obobskivich

http://accuphase.com/model/dc-801.html

 idk, didn't see it on there, lol

 and something that everyone can afford:
http://www.ciaudio.com/vda2.html


----------



## dvb-projekt

Hello @ all

 here in Germany we have a small Manufacturer of pretty good DACs.
 It´s *HiFiWERKSTATT hoer-wege*.

 They have the following 4 full assembled DIY DAC-Board´s:

DAC-UP-PCM1794 MK-II 1.200,00 EURO (German Price incl. TAX)






DAC-UP-PCM1794 1.100,00 EURO (German Price incl. TAX)






DAC-UP-PCM1704 cmf 900,00 EURO (German Price incl. TAX)






DAC-UP-CS4398 580,00 EURO (German Price incl. TAX)







 You can have also a USB-In Module 110,00 EURO (German Price incl. TAX)







 They have also special PS and cases for the DACs.
 The only thing i don´t know is, if they ship them internationaly. So try it out.


 Best regards,
 Oliver


----------



## infinitesymphony

Very cool! I'll add those to the list.


----------



## Lil' Knight

omg, they look awesome.


----------



## JamesL

I don't know how you'd price these, but there are many DIY offerings available as well. The Buffalo(ESS ES9008) and Opus(wm8741) DAC for instance are very popular. 
 I'd keep an eye out on the y1 and bantam dac which are also two more DIY's that are close to being released.


 I don't think it's fair to list the 'kit' price for any of the DIY dacs though. It's like saying a B22 is worth $300-400, and a mini3 is only worth $60.


----------



## dvb-projekt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know how you'd price these, but there are many DIY offerings available as well. The Buffalo(ESS ES9008) and Opus(wm8741) DAC for instance are very popular. 
 I'd keep an eye out on the y1 and bantam dac which are also two more DIY's that are close to being released.


 I don't think it's fair to list the 'kit' price for any of the DIY dacs though. It's like saying a B22 is worth $300-400, and a mini3 is only worth $60._

 

Sorry, but i don´t see your problem about the price. 
 First, you could *only buy* these DAC-Board´s *assemled* for the price i wrote!
 If you want, you could also buy their PS, USB-In Module, Cases, Digital-Input Modul ect. (also assebled) for extra money. So that´s quite normal on this planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW, i don´t wrote that these are the only DIY-DACs on the market, but IMO these are on the TOP-End.

 It´s YOUR decision what you need and what you not need. There are a lot of people, who want to upgrade there existing CD-Player with a new "High-End" DAC and could install for example only the DAC-Board in there existing CD-Player Case, with no need to buy anything else.
 It´s a real Module-Design, witch IMO is realy great. So nobody needs to buy something, what he don´t need.

 If you are interested in a DAC from HiFiWERKSTATT hoer-wege with a Case, PS ect., it up to you to calculate the complete price.

 Cheers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oliver


----------



## 1UP

Let's add the Cambridge Audio DacMagic - 199GBP, 399USD

 DAC: 2 x Wolfson WM8740
 Op-amp: yes, unknown
 Input: USB, Coax (2), Toslink (2)
 Output: Coax (1), RCA, XLR balanced

 Featuring Anagram ATF upsampling


----------



## JamesL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvb-projekt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, but i don´t see your problem about the price. 
 First, you could *only buy* these DAC-Board´s *assemled* for the price i wrote!
 If you want, you could also buy their PS, USB-In Module, Cases, Digital-Input Modul ect. (also assebled) for extra money. So that´s quite normal on this planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 BTW, i don´t wrote that these are the only DIY-DACs on the market, but IMO these are on the TOP-End.

 It´s YOUR decision what you need and what you not need. There are a lot of people, who want to upgrade there existing CD-Player with a new "High-End" DAC and could install for example only the DAC-Board in there existing CD-Player Case, with no need to buy anything else.
 It´s a real Module-Design, witch IMO is realy great. So nobody needs to buy something, what he don´t need.

 If you are interested in a DAC from HiFiWERKSTATT hoer-wege with a Case, PS ect., it up to you to calculate the complete price.

 Cheers, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oliver_

 






 When did I say I have a problem? 
 I wasn't even referring to your post... I didn't even read your post in fact. 
 I was referring to the DACs that I mentioned... 
 I was just saying that if you can't 'use' it in the form that it was purchased, then it's not really a good reference for the price. 
 A can't consider a DAC to be a equipment until I get a power supply to power it, case it up so joints don't get shorted, wire up connectors so I can connect something to it, etcetera... 
 The opus and buffalo DAC's are modular as well, and this is why I didn't recommend any price estimate for them.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Damn, these hoer-wege are expensive. I'm torn between the upcoming DacMagic and the Buffalo atm. This hoer-wege stuff would be interesting because it's from Europe... but the price is out of my range.


----------



## tomb

As JamesL indicates, boards (and maybe kits) will be available for the BantamDAC by early October:








 Details at TooleAudio BantamDAC


----------



## dvb-projekt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 When did I say I have a problem? 
 I wasn't even referring to your post... I didn't even read your post in fact. 
 I was referring to the DACs that I mentioned... 
 I was just saying that if you can't 'use' it in the form that it was purchased, then it's not really a good reference for the price. 
 A can't consider a DAC to be a equipment until I get a power supply to power it, case it up so joints don't get shorted, wire up connectors so I can connect something to it, etcetera... 
 The opus and buffalo DAC's are modular as well, and this is why I didn't recommend any price estimate for them._

 


 Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## krmathis

*Red Wine Audio Isabellina*, $2,500 Link
  Quote:


 16-bit, non-oversampling/non-upsampling
 Proprietary, discrete Class A transistor output stage (no opamps)
 SLA battery powered
 Input: USB, TOSLINK, BNC (with RCA to BNC adapter)
 Output: RCA


----------



## aurallyfit

Just joined - 

 Has anyone tried out the new Pro-Ject USB box? I see it's not on the list either.

Pro-Ject USB Box
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pro-Ject Audio Systems* 
_Line-level output1 pair RCA/Phono sockets
 Output voltage0,775Veff
 A/D converter16-Bit Delta Sigma
 Sampling rate44,1kHz
 USB-inputdigital serial data protocol USB 1.1
 Operating systemsWindows®, MacOS® and Linux®
 Dimensions (W x H x D)103 x 38 x 141mm
 Weight540g_

 

The data on it seems to be a little limited at this point, so I wasn't sure if it's just a knock-off of another USB DAC or what. Goes for $159 on NeedleDoctor.


----------



## Gunblade

I believe the ones that are also headphone amps should be specified.

 Also does the "GLOW Amp One" tube amp count? It is a DAC as well. I did not see it on the list. 


 Amazing list - I greatly appreciate this thread.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gunblade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the ones that are also headphone amps should be specified.

 Also does the "GLOW Amp One" tube amp count? It is a DAC as well. I did not see it on the list. 


 Amazing list - I greatly appreciate this thread._

 

Thanks! Adding amplification info gets into sticky territory, because then DAC/amps like the ones you mentioned would need to be added to the list. For the most part, I'm trying to limit the list to equipment that can act as a standalone DAC with a line output, which is why devices with only speaker outputs (ex. GLOW Amp One, NuForce Icon) would not fit. Home theater receivers also do not fit under this rule.

 I might consider adding a note for DACs that also happen to have headphone amplification (ex. Benchmark DAC1) in the future.


----------



## uhcmos1

there is also the shek d1 at $280 (TDA1543), the shek d2 at $320 (TDA1545A) and the shek h1 (DAC and headamp) at $200. more info at Sigtone


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uhcmos1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is also the shek d1 at $280 (TDA1543), the shek d2 at $320 (TDA1545A) and the shek h1 (DAC and headamp) at $200. more info at Sigtone_

 

Those are already in the list.


----------



## yugiyao

WoW awesome thread...

 good job infinitesymphony.


----------



## Gunblade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! Adding amplification info gets into sticky territory, because then DAC/amps like the ones you mentioned would need to be added to the list. For the most part, I'm trying to limit the list to equipment that can act as a standalone DAC with a line output, which is why devices with only speaker outputs (ex. GLOW Amp One, NuForce Icon) would not fit. Home theater receivers also do not fit under this rule.

 I might consider adding a note for DACs that also happen to have headphone amplification (ex. Benchmark DAC1) in the future._

 

Yeah it does get sticky. I have yet to pull the trigger on a DAC/Headphone amp or two separate units...months after my purchase of new speakers. I really need to though....motherboards audio is not really the coolest thing : /


----------



## infinitesymphony

Chord QBD76 and Chord Chordette Gem added.


----------



## athenaesword

do the blue circle thingee/ gigalab moon count?


----------



## Lenni

Stellavox ST2 two channels D/A Converter


----------



## tinseljim

Can we add the Prism Sound Orpheus:

Link

 This is another proprietary DAC and possibly one of the best in terms of studio applications. I haven't ever heard anyone say another DAC out performs it! Of course this more than just a DAC but some use it as a stand alone. (The Orpheus uses the same DAC that is used in their more expensive models which are for dedicated DA conversion e.g. Dream DA-2). This could be a final resting place DAC. ~$5,000 

 Thank you for this great thread!

 p.s. if anyone has done any comparisons with this DAC and another of similar price I would love to hear about it!


----------



## wolfen68

...and a new kid on the block. Ibasso D10 Cobra.

http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=39

 Main Features:
 - PCM2906, converts USB into a S/PDIF signal
 - CS8416, DA-receiver chip 
 - WM8740, D/A chip
 - OP+BUF structure for amplification
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch for impedance matching (+3/10dB)
 - Dedicated MCU (Micro Controller Unit) to manager inputs, outputs, and functions.
 - Flexible input and output compatibility. It has USB, optical, coaxial, stereo input, line out, and stereo output
 - Works as a combo or a stand-alone AMP, DAC, USB soundcard
 - Built-in rechargeable Li-polymer battery plays up to 30 hours (30 hrs for AMP, or 20hrs for combo)
 - Measures 55*21*104mm, and weights 168g
 - Comes with power adapter, leather pouch, optical cable, USB cable, warranty card, owner¡¯s manual, and opamp rolling kit. (includes AD8656*2, LMH6643*2, Dummy adapter*2)


----------



## les_garten

Hi,
 Whole Page of Nice DAC's not listed:

CD×ªÅÌ/DAC

 Nice DAC/AMP Combo:

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


 .


----------



## clasam

What is generally regarded as a better dac: Burr Brown's pcm 1792a or the wm8740 from Wolfson?

 Thanks,

 Jon


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is generally regarded as a better dac: Burr Brown's pcm 1792a or the wm8740 from Wolfson?_

 

Both are top-of-the-line and not found in too many devices, so I think it will depend on the implementation.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Does the iBasso D3 & D3 count?


----------



## Eric M

***WARNING***Stupid Noob Question***WARNING***

 Why are some DACs so expensive? ($200+) From what I've gathered so far, a DAC takes a digital/computer signal (1's and 0's) and converts it to a analog signal to be feed to a amp. To me, this sounds like a very simple process, it doesn't try to "improve"/amplify the audio quality, it just needs to change transmission formats. Why do some DACs do this better than others? Why is there so much variety in reported quality?
 Sorry if I got it all wrong and I sound like an idiot.

 ***WARNING***Stupid Noob Question***WARNING***


----------



## malldian

Try to find some internal shots of some of these DACs, not that simple. Tack on R&D and marketing and things add up. Oh and the audiophile markup.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_***WARNING***Stupid Noob Question***WARNING***

 Why are some DACs so expensive? ($200+) From what I've gathered so far, a DAC takes a digital/computer signal (1's and 0's) and converts it to a analog signal to be feed to a amp. To me, this sounds like a very simple process, it doesn't try to "improve"/amplify the audio quality, it just needs to change transmission formats. Why do some DACs do this better than others? Why is there so much variety in reported quality?
 Sorry if I got it all wrong and I sound like an idiot.

 ***WARNING***Stupid Noob Question***WARNING***_

 

At the Bottom of my Sig file is the Audio-gd REF1 that I'm getting ready to buy, a "Cheap" one.

 $200 Expensive!! You're WAY WAY WAY off base there. Expensive DACs are $10,000-$15,000. Now that's an expensive DAC!

 .


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Signal2Noise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the iBasso D3 & D3 count?_

 

No, because the D3 does not have a line output--it can't be used as a standalone DAC for non-headphone systems.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why are some DACs so expensive? ($200+) From what I've gathered so far, a DAC takes a digital/computer signal (1's and 0's) and converts it to a analog signal to be feed to a amp. To me, this sounds like a very simple process, it doesn't try to "improve"/amplify the audio quality, it just needs to change transmission formats. Why do some DACs do this better than others? Why is there so much variety in reported quality?
 Sorry if I got it all wrong and I sound like an idiot._

 

R&D of parts, manufacturing cost of parts, labor cost of parts, marketing cost of parts, R&D of the DAC, parts cost of the DAC, labor cost of the DAC, marketing cost of the DAC.

 It would be a very simple process except we're dealing with:

 1. A finite amount of samples that need an infinite amount of interpolation.
 2. Time constraints (i.e. work must be done before the next sample arrives).

 44,100 samples per second only approximates the original waveform. It's up to the DAC to guess how to smooth it out. Keeping the timing accurate is difficult because clocking isn't always accurate--this is called jitter. The quality of parts varies in every section of a DAC: DAC chip, power supply construction, wire fault tolerances, etc., etc.

 So, it's not simple.


----------



## infinitesymphony

I've placed many of your additions in the list. I'll work on updating the Pacific Valve, Blue Circle Audio, and Audio-gd stuff soon.

 Let me know if you have any info about internal components to add, especially missing DAC chip info. Also tell me if you find any DACs that have been discontinued. Thanks!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've placed many of your additions in the list. I'll work on updating the Pacific Valve, Blue Circle Audio, and Audio-gd stuff soon.

 Let me know if you have any info about internal components to add, especially missing DAC chip info. Also tell me if you find any DACs that have been discontinued. Thanks!_

 

Thanx for keeping up with this!

 .


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both are top-of-the-line and not found in too many devices, so I think it will depend on the implementation._

 

That completely makes sense, Thanks.

 Speaking in generalities, could you describe the differences in sound between the Pcm 1792a and the Wm8740


----------



## The Monkey

Just wanted to note that the North Star m192 has been updated.

North Star m192 mkII.

 Some specs:

 Cirrus CS8416 digital receiver
 Analog Devices AD1895 digital upsampler
 TI 2 x PCM 1796 DB DAC

 Inputs 3 S/PDIF (2 RCA coax, 1 TOSLINK), 1 XLR AES/EBU, 1 I2S RJ45
 Output Unbalanced 1 pair per channel (RCA)
 Output Balanced 1 pair per channel (XLR)


----------



## spraggih

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, because the D3 does not have a line output--it can't be used as a standalone DAC for non-headphone systems.


 R&D of parts, manufacturing cost of parts, labor cost of parts, marketing cost of parts, R&D of the DAC, parts cost of the DAC, labor cost of the DAC, marketing cost of the DAC.

 It would be a very simple process except we're dealing with:

 1. A finite amount of samples that need an infinite amount of interpolation.
 2. Time constraints (i.e. work must be done before the next sample arrives).

 44,100 samples per second only approximates the original waveform. It's up to the DAC to guess how to smooth it out. Keeping the timing accurate is difficult because clocking isn't always accurate--this is called jitter. The quality of parts varies in every section of a DAC: DAC chip, power supply construction, wire fault tolerances, etc., etc.

 So, it's not simple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

+ if DACs were all under < $200 then we would not consider them high-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking but the poster has it right. I am also making fun of myself since I have an "expensive" DAC.

 But you may be on to something -- in another thread "Bel Canto USB Link SPDIF" we talk about a USB-Coax adapter (like the Empirical Freeway, Off-ramp) that claim to address timing, and other items so I wondered if you had one of these could you use an "inexpensive" DAC and have still superb music since the DAC no longer needs to worry about timing and some other elements.

 I know it's not that simple.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spraggih* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+ if DACs were all under < $200 then we would not consider them high-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking but the poster has it right. I am also making fun of myself since I have an "expensive" DAC.

 But you may be on to something -- in another thread "Bel Canto USB Link SPDIF" we talk about a USB-Coax adapter (like the Empirical Freeway, Off-ramp) that claim to address timing, and other items so I wondered if you had one of these could you use an "inexpensive" DAC and have still superb music since the DAC no longer needs to worry about timing and some other elements.

 I know it's not that simple._

 

The Freeway would address the jitter of the output device, but not the DAC, which has its own clock, and the clock isn't the only source of jitter. There are a lot of challenges in DAC designs that need to be addressed in order to have a 'near-perfect' DAC, but it's true that DACs are one segment where price and performance are not always linked.

 Even if you're only looking at the specs, some of the parts choices manufacturers make can be head-scratching. For example, the E-MU 1212M sound card costs $150 and has Cirrus's top-of-the-line DAC and AKM's top-of-the-line ADC (CS4398 and AK5394A). The Digidesign 003 Rack costs $1,200 and has CS4392 for D/A and CS5381 for A/D, both mid-line chips. Granted, it has a lot more functionality, and the chips themselves aren't necessarily indicative of good sound quality, but for a few more dollars, why not include higher-end chips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But these are probably ideas for another thread, since I want to keep this one on the objective topic of 'what DACs are available?'


----------



## spraggih

Thanks for your post....

 My initial response is .... Well then we should start a new thread because the topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is very interesting and would probably benefit all head-fi.org. 

 Yes on the parts and quality and interference and stuff. I was thinking if you had a DAC with a word clock and a transport then the jitter issue would dissipate no?

 Sorry time for another thread. But again thanks for your insight.


----------



## Eric M

Let's say I buy a $500 amp. Would I notice the difference between a $200 DAC and a $1000 DAC with it?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's say I buy a $500 amp. Would I notice the difference between a $200 DAC and a $1000 DAC with it?_

 

I think you would, but it depends on the 'phones.

 EDIT: And, of course, the DAC. I think it's less about price point than it is about specific DACs.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's say I buy a $500 amp. Would I notice the difference between a $200 DAC and a $1000 DAC with it?_

 

This is a pretty subjective question. We don't know what you can or can't notice. It also depends on the other equipment in your system, which two DACs you're talking about, etc., etc. But if you're asking if a more expensive, better DAC is an improvement on a less expensive, inferior DAC, the answer is yes.


----------



## audioengr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Freeway would address the jitter of the output device, but not the DAC, which has its own clock, and the clock isn't the only source of jitter. There are a lot of challenges in DAC designs that need to be addressed in order to have a 'near-perfect' DAC, but it's true that DACs are one segment where price and performance are not always linked.

 Even if you're only looking at the specs, some of the parts choices manufacturers make can be head-scratching. For example, the E-MU 1212M sound card costs $150 and has Cirrus's top-of-the-line DAC and AKM's top-of-the-line ADC (CS4398 and AK5394A). The Digidesign 003 Rack costs $1,200 and has CS4392 for D/A and CS5381 for A/D, both mid-line chips. Granted, it has a lot more functionality, and the chips themselves aren't necessarily indicative of good sound quality, but for a few more dollars, why not include higher-end chips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But these are probably ideas for another thread, since I want to keep this one on the objective topic of 'what DACs are available?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 A few upsampling DACs have their own clocks, and these need to be upgraded to make them sound good. Upsampling does not eliminate incoming jitter, contrary to what some manufacturers might claim. You can never get totally rid of jitter and upsampling DACs are not insensitive to jitter.

 DAC sound quality has a lot to do with the implementation, including board layout, power supply, power delivery, termination of transmission-lines etc.. There are a lot of good sounding DAC chips out there (I dont agree that the AKM is one of them), so it is mostly the implementation details that result in a musical DAC.

 Jitter is actually more important than the DAC itself. Once you have a really low jitter digital source, you can be quite happy with a $200 VALAB DAC from ebay. Great-sounding DAC. Highly recommended.

 With high-jitter, DACs sound very different from each other. With a low jitter source, they all start to sound alike, with the simple NOS DACs pulling ahead.

 Steve N.
 Empirical Audio


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audioengr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few upsampling DACs have their own clocks, and these need to be upgraded to make them sound good. 
 -edited-
 Jitter is actually more important than the DAC itself. Once you have a really low jitter digital source, you can be quite happy with a $200 VALAB DAC from ebay. Great-sounding DAC. Highly recommended.

 Steve N.
 Empirical Audio_

 

Okay, so how does one find out how much jitter he has in his system?

 And how can jitter be reduced?

 Thanks,

 Jon


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's say I buy a $500 amp. Would I notice the difference between a $200 DAC and a $1000 DAC with it?_

 

It am quite sure you would.
 But then again sound quality is very subjective, so only you can tell for sure. It also depends which DAC's you compare, since they are not all equal within its price frame.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Whoa, whoa, whoa... This is a can of worms for another thread (and already discussed in hundreds of 'em). I apologize for responding to the off-topic questions, since I really would like to keep this thread on track. DAC availability, please!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, whoa, whoa... This is a can of worms for another thread (and already discussed in hundreds of 'em). I apologize for responding to the off-topic questions, since I really would like to keep this thread on track. DAC availability, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just to make sure it didn't get buried:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5469429-post105.html


----------



## krmathis

One more for the list...

*Abrahamsen V6.0* $475 (NOK 3,350) link 1, link 2
  Quote:


 Inputs: Coaxial, Optical, USB
 Outputs: RCA, XLR


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to make sure it didn't get buried:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5469429-post105.html_

 

Revised that one yesterday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more for the list...

*Abrahamsen V6.0* $475 (NOK 3,350) link 1, link 2_

 

Added!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more for the list...

*Abrahamsen V6.0* $475 (NOK 3,350) link 1, link 2_

 

I've had my eye on that one for a while. krmathis, does the site indicate that it is shipping this month? Also, have you been able to find any other specs?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Revised that one yesterday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Thanks. Excellent thread.


----------



## paara

DAC Reference One ????$ (1390$)
 DAC: 8 x PCM1704UK 
 Input: RCA and BNC coaxial
 Output: CAST/XRL/RCA
 　
 DAC Reference Two ????$
 DAC: PHILIPS DAC7
 Input: RCA and BNC coaxial
 Output: CAST/XRL/RCA
 　
 Audio-gd: DAC-3SE 715$
 DAC: 4 x PCM1704UK
 Input: RCA and BNC coaxial
 Outputs: RCA/XLR

 Audio-gd: DAC-19SE 450$
 DAC: PCM1704UK*2 or PCM1702K*4
 Input: RCA and BNC coaxial
 Outputs: RCA/XLR

 Audio-gd: DAC-100 245$
 DAC: PCM2707+DIR9001+AD1852
 Input: USB & Coaxial Mini DAC
 Outputs: RCA


----------



## infinitesymphony

I've added all of the Audio-gd DACs that were currently available. When money can buy the rest (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), let me know and I'll add them.


----------



## audioengr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, so how does one find out how much jitter he has in his system?

 And how can jitter be reduced?

 Thanks,

 Jon_

 


 Devices like the Pace-Car reclocker and others can accomplish this. As for keeping this thread on-track, this is very relevant. With a low jitter source, even a $200 DAC like the VALAB can beat most $10K DACs out there. This is the point!

 Steve N.
 Empirical Audio


----------



## audioengr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spraggih;5470699[/quote* 
_But you may be on to something -- in another thread "Bel Canto USB Link SPDIF" we talk about a USB-Coax adapter (like the Empirical Freeway, Off-ramp) that claim to address timing, and other items so I wondered if you had one of these could you use an "inexpensive" DAC and have still superb music since the DAC no longer needs to worry about timing and some other elements.

 I know it's not that simple._

 

Yes, actually it is that simple. I have customers doing exactly this. They are telling me what I already know: that reducing jitter is more important that spending a lot of money on a DAC. Spend the money to reduce jitter and then get a $200 DAC. Money better spent and a better result.

 Steve N.
 Empirical Audio


----------



## S J

There's another version of the Stello DA100:

 Stello DA100 Signature $995 Link 1 Link 2
 DAC: AKM AK4395
 Upsampling (optional)
 Inputs: USB, Coaxial, Optical, XLR, I2S
 Output: RCA, XLR

 I'm just assuming the DAC chip is the same as in the non-signature DA100... I really don't know.

 Also, the link for the Stello DA100 doesn't work for me. Maybe use this or this?

 This list is great btw, thanks!


----------



## paara

The Valab NOS usb DAC

 Price 200$
 input: usb, coax, toslink
 Out: RCA
 DAC 8x TDA1543


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had my eye on that one for a while. krmathis, does the site indicate that it is shipping this month? Also, have you been able to find any other specs?_

 

I have found no further technical information than what is listed at their website.

 Inputs:
 4 digital inputs: 2 RCA, 1 Toslink, 1 USB
 Outputs:1x Balanced XLR, 1x RCA
 Output impedance: Balanced and single 10 Ohm
 Frequency response: DC to 1MHz – 3dB
 90VA converter
 10.000uF capacitator reserve

 Width 430mm
 Height 70mm
 Depth 160mm
 Weight 5Kg

 I have also found information that they had production problems with the front panel, having to remake these which in turn delayed the release. And that the first batch of 100 units have been covered for.
 That's all I know.


----------



## JackKander

So I recently bought a pair of HD650s and a Little Dot MKIII and have been using my iTouch as a source cause my computer's sound card is utterly terrible. Given that I want access to my 30+ gigs of the music stored on my computer (and to use a higher quality source than my iPod) I was wondering what DACs I should consider within the price range of 200-300 dollars.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JackKander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I recently bought a pair of HD650s and a Little Dot MKIII and have been using my iTouch as a source cause my computer's sound card is utterly terrible. Given that I want access to my 30+ gigs of the music stored on my computer (and to use a higher quality source than my iPod) I was wondering what DACs I should consider within the price range of 200-300 dollars._

 

You're in the wrong thread. Go to the source thread and read or ask about DACs. This thread is about a lit of DACs. Don't answer this Post back either. I believe the OP is trying to keep this thread manageable with only Info posts about DACs. Not infor Requests for which dac to get. Any more questions, hit me with a PM.

 EDIT: Go ahead and PM me, I got an answer for you in addition to the advice above.

 .


----------



## Cankin

I don't see y1, did I miss it?

The γ1 Modular Miniature DAC


----------



## darklegion

A correction: The HotUSB1 is $59 at the moment, not $80.


----------



## curbfeeler

Glad to see these listed.


----------



## decayed.cell

Maybe add the hifidiy.net ones too?

*Mini TDA1543, DIY / Assembled* $62.99 link

 DAC: Philips TDA1543
 Input: Coaxial, Optical
 Digital receiver: Texas Instruments DIR9001
 Output: RCA

 -This is the improved version with DIR9001 instead of CS8414 as the receiver that can't be bought on the US HiFiDIY, but only on eBay or the Chinese site

*Extreme TDA1543 (TDA1543 2005 Edition), DIY-only* $88 link

 DAC: Philips TDA1543 (x4)
 Input: Coaxial, Optical
 Digital receiver: Cirrus CS8412
 Op-amps: Burr-Brown OPA604AP (2x)
 Output: builder's choice

 -Can be upgraded to 8x TDA1543 ala DAC-AH

*Op-amp TDA1541, DIY-only* $255 link

 DAC: Philips TDA1541A
 Input: Coaxial, Optical
 Digital receiver: Cirrus CS8412
 Op-amp: Burr-Brown OPA604AP (2x)
 Output: builder's choice

*Tube TDA1541, DIY-only* $265 link

 DAC: Philips TDA1541A
 Input: Coaxial, Optical
 Digital receiver: Cirrus CS8412
 Op-amp: none (tube 6N11J)
 Output: builder's choice

 Lampizator dude has a few interesting DACs too that can be readily found on the intarwebs

*Lampucera* $59 link

 DAC: Cirrus CS4397
 Input: Coaxial, Optical
 Digital receiver: Cirrus CS8416
 Op-amp: NE5532
 Output: RCA

 Also a heads up the DAC-AH link is dead, the stnadard DAC-AH at Pacific Valve has gone here while the modified one has gone here


----------



## infinitesymphony

Thanks for those, decayed.cell! Yeah, the whole Pacific Valve list needs to be updated. Those Chinese vendors come out with new versions faster than I can list!


----------



## Pagail118

Why did I not see this thread before ?! That's really useful to see what is available and to compare !


----------



## jrisles

Looks like the PS Audio Digital Link III (#90 in your list is no longer available?). It may have been superseded by this the PS Audio Perfect Wave DAC. I have no other info other than this link below. Thanks for all your good work. Great reference thread for DAC's. I come back here time and time again and have recommended it to so many other audio colleagues.

PerfectWave DAC : Product Details | PS Audio


----------



## shirtaspants

There's the standard Transporter listed, but not the Modwright modification:

Link
 $3800-$4500


----------



## iron_gr

updates for Audio-gd's dacs CD×ªÅÌ/DAC


----------



## Haoting

Xiangsheng's "Music Curve" (D-2008A Series) Integrated Tube Amplifiers all have USB input and headphone amps. 

Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd - Products - Vacuum Tube Amplifier - D-2008A Series Integrated Tube Amplifier


----------



## paara

This Dac is missing:

*Neko D100 *
 link: http://www.nekoaudio.com/

 Price 1295$ 

 DAC: 2 x Burr-Brown PCM1794
 Digital receiver: Wolfson WM8804
 Op-amp: *Non*, output stage is entirely passive
 Input: optical and coaxial S/PDIF
 Output: Balanced XLR (single-ended RCA via interconnects)


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Xiangsheng's "Music Curve" (D-2008A Series) Integrated Tube Amplifiers all have USB input and headphone amps. 

Hefei XiangSheng Electronic Co.,Ltd - Products - Vacuum Tube Amplifier - D-2008A Series Integrated Tube Amplifier_

 

This is a list of standalone DACs only, otherwise every receiver since 1995 would be included. Devices that contain other features but allow standalone D/A (ex. E-MU 0404 USB) are included. In other words, if that integrated amplifier had outputs from the DAC section that bypassed all of the amplification sections, it could be included.


----------



## paara

here is yet another DAC:

 Music hall 25.2
 link: .:: music hall audio :: dac 25.2

 Price 595$ 

 DAC: Ti PCM1796 24bit
 Digital receiver: Ti SRC4192 Asynchronous sample rate converter w/high precision active crystal oscillator master clock
 Electro-Harmonix 6922 tube output
 Input: usb, XLR, optical and coaxial S/PDIF
 Output: RCA (Pr) & XLR (Pr)


----------



## infinitesymphony

I can't find the XiangSheng DAC-01 for sale anywhere. I'll add it to the list once its availability has been confirmed. It would also be nice to know what DAC chip it uses.


----------



## darkless

A few additions to list entry 136, Weiss Engineering DAC1 / DAC1-MK2:

  Quote:


 DAC: Analog Devices AD1853
 Upsampling: Weiss proprietary DSP
 Receiver: Cirrus CS8413 (possibly changed in the latest version which accepts 192 KHz input on a single wire)
 Op-amp: Analog Devices AD797, discrete class A
 Inputs: Optical, XLR (x3)
 Outputs: XLR, XLR Digital (x3)


----------



## zeroibis

Needs to be updated to include the Compass.


----------



## Haoting

The guys at HiFiDIY seem to make some sweet products.

ÖÐ¹úÒôÏìDIY

 Check out their eBay store.

USA HIFIDIY.NET


----------



## MrSlim

The Three-two USB DAC is defunct.. (check the website)


----------



## Currawong

The Audio-gd DACs listed have all changed, and some need to be added, including the Compass: 

DAC list
Price list


----------



## Hopstretch

Got a new one at the $2,500 price point: Ayre QB-9

 DAC: DSD1796
 Receiver: TAS1020B
 Filter: Custom minimum phase.
 Op-amp: None, discrete, fully balanced.
 Input: USB _only_
 Output: RCA, XLR

 No link on their Web page yet. Listening to it, it sounds very nice.


----------



## Gamerphile

The new headroom UDAC


----------



## Bullseye

You forgot about this one:

 Behringer Ultracurve Pro DEQ2496: $278.39 Amazon.com: Behringer Ultracurve Pro DEQ2496 Digital 24Bit/96 kHz EQ/RTA Mastering Processor: Electronics


----------



## MrSlim

#31, the Three Two DAC is no more...
Three-Two Asynchronous 96kHz/24bit USB to Headphone DAC


----------



## E Leung

I'm a new comer to Head-Fi. Please advise a good DAC not for portable use. Price is not a real concern. Thanks.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *E Leung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a new comer to Head-Fi. Please advise a good DAC not for portable use. Price is not a real concern. Thanks._

 

I highly recommend the Red Wine Audio Isabellina 
 A great sounding, relative small form factor, battery operated DAC. Love mine!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *E Leung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a new comer to Head-Fi. Please advise a good DAC not for portable use. Price is not a real concern. Thanks._

 

Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet. This particular thread is really just for the listing of available DACs. For your specific question, I recommend heading over to the Source board: Dedicated Source Components - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio.

 I suggest that you take some time to search and read the posts there. Often someone has already asked the same question. If your question remains unanswered, then it's always helpful to provide as much information as possible about your current setup (e.g., your amp, headphones, music tastes).


----------



## Anouk

Hello all, wow thanks a lot for this wonderful list! This has been invaluable for me, this thread should certainly be a sticky in computer audio and maybe dedicated source components as well.
 I wish a list like this existed for amps as well.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## Anouk

Hello again, The new headroom ultra dac isnt listed yet. It has the new sabre dac chip, xlr and rca out an doptical coax and usb as input. it also has an upsampling capability for usb. It costs 1299 dollar and I think 500 dollar for the separate power supply.
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## roker

I think the v-dac is missing from this thread.


----------



## Anouk

Hey There is the new linn dac, the new naimj dac and the new ayre usb dac (especially this last one I am really looking for.And the headroom ultra dac I mentioned before. 
 And underwoodhifi.com can do a modified version of the bel canto dac3 replacing cheaper parts with audiophile parts! I guess this should be a separate entry because udnerwood sells the modded units and gives them 2 year warranty. 
 Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## infinitesymphony

I've made some additions and changes as suggested by you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be going through the list and checking for inconsistencies (price, links, availability) hopefully in the near future. Audio-gd and Pacific Valve stuff hasn't been updated yet. I couldn't find official documentation for the Linn or Naim DACs, so I'll wait on those until they're on the manufacturers' websites. Just let me know!

 I decided not to include any Behringer units because their DAC functionality is ancillary to their main functions as EQs, feedback destroyers, etc. I also chose not to include modified units that were not modified by the original manufacturer, because most of the time those go against the original warranty, and because mods aren't exactly 'original work.' I could see those getting out of hand with regards to keeping the list tidy. Thanks for the heads-up, though.


----------



## espandon

Great work, thank you.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

I may be wrong, but the Isabellina DAC is only 1500$ (+500$ for USB input) and not 2500$, its the isabellina HPA that is at this price.

 At least this is what they claim on their website.

 Also the North Star Design Model 192 MKII link don't work anymore.

 Thanks you for this very useful list anyway.


----------



## KingStyles

Quote:


 I may be wrong, but the Isabellina DAC is only 1500$ (+500$ for USB input) and not 2500$, its the isabellina HPA that is at this price 
 

This is the new price that just came out about a month ago. The original price was 2500.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may be wrong, but the Isabellina DAC is only 1500$ (+500$ for USB input) and not 2500$, its the isabellina HPA that is at this price.

 At least this is what they claim on their website._

 

The original price were $2,500.
 That changed recently, when the Isabellina HPA were released. Someone just need to update the price in the list.


----------



## infinitesymphony

North Star and Red Wine Audio products updated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

infinitesymphony I think thread is the best

 very imformativew!


----------



## harmonix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *E Leung* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a new comer to Head-Fi. Please advise a good DAC not for portable use. Price is not a real concern. Thanks._

 

Well if price is not a concern....


 1. DCS Scarlati
 2. Boulder 2020
 3. EMM Labs DAC2
 4. Berkely Alpha DAC ( good value)


----------



## alainT

i've inquire an Aqvox DAC USB directly on aqvox site. I've found some sites which sell it a lower price, as i notify that at aqvox they answered that there was secret things:


 If you buy from AQVOX - you get some important information about how to setup your computer, how to read-out CDs in the best possible manner and some more info. But only after the customer gets the device, we do not like to tell people all the secrets for free.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

The list is impressive. One little update:
 Mhdt Paradisea
 OP Amp: LM4562
 Tube: GE5670
 Link: Mhdt Paradisea DAC

 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## Tom77

About the Abrahamsen V6 dac, in a norwegian forum Per Abrahamsen (who made both the V6 and electrocompaniet ECD-1) wrote that the dac circuits in the two dacs are identical, so that's a bit more info to add to the V6.


----------



## The Monkey

Thanks for the info. Could be one of the reasons Abrahamsen doesn't respond to US emails.


----------



## niCe99

Hi i am a new Head-Fi

 Recently, i have purchased a Denon AH-D2000 and a Head-Direct EF1 Headphone AMP.

 Although i am happy, i would like more and i have looked into the world of DACs.

 Since buying the above, i have been running it from the source of a PC, more specifically an Auzentech Prelude Sound Card.

 My question is will a DAC be _better_ than a sound card in regards to sound quality?

 If the above question is "yes" then which DAC would you recommend for me? My price range is $200-$400 although if there is a DAC that is *SIGNIFICANTLY* better than any of the higher tier DACs in my price range, feel free to recommend. I would also prefer a USB DAC but if there is another DAC that is superior to the USB version, feel free to educate me and recommend!

 My main concern is sound quality with music. I don't play games or watch movies on my computer so...the best for music please!

 Also, to get this straight (i am a newbie) but is this how you set up a DAC? Take note that this example will be a USB DAC.

 Source (Computer) --> 
 USB Cord of DAC --> 
 USB DAC --> 
 The USB DAC has 2 jacks (RCA i presume) which are red and either white/black. These jacks are named "Outputs". I was planning on using these cables for it..tell me if it works. (Spellbinder Analog Interconnect Cable from Nordost) ....So those cords would be next in line -->
 Headphone AMP's Input Jacks (EF1) -->
 Denon AH-D2000



 Thanks!


----------



## niemion

*Is there a similar thread for amps?*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info. Could be one of the reasons Abrahamsen doesn't respond to US emails._

 

They don't respond to European mails either.

 And the price is not 475USD for the V6 but 675USD.

  Quote:


 My price range is $200-$400 
 

You should have a look at the DacMagic from Cambridge. It's about 400$, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Please don't discuss recommendations in this thread. Let's keep it objective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Abrahamsen V6.0 price updated, Mhdt Laboratory Paradisea 3 added, etc.


----------



## sad_katz

Sorry but why is the Little Dot DASC_1 not included yet?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sad_katz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry but why is the Little Dot DASC_1 not included yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Because I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Little Dot DAC_I added.


----------



## miloxo

Any way to ad the Musiland SVDAC06 (not 05) to the list?


----------



## EmptyTalk

If this list also includes components that can function as a stand-alone DAC, then it should include the Peachtree Audio Nova, which is a DAC plus integrated amp plus headphone amp unit. The old version is the Decco (I don't know if the Decco is still available new).

Peachtree Audio Nova


----------



## sonci

Thanks, infinitesymphony
 Really huge work

 If some administrator could put this to the sticky ones, a lot easier to find...


----------



## Tom77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info. Could be one of the reasons Abrahamsen doesn't respond to US emails._

 

Have you tried to call them? They usually answer the phone.


----------



## sonci

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[*]*GTE Trinity DAC* $64,700-69,220 Link
 [/LIST]_

 

Could anybody review this, and where to buy it


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sonci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could anybody review this, and where to buy it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Why don't I just go sell my car, and another one..


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sonci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could anybody review this, and where to buy it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sure if you gave the company a call and could prove that you were a serious buyer, they might fly you out to Germany for a demo.


----------



## RampantAndroid

Question, since as far as DACs go I've very little experience...can anybody point me to what a good DAC would be to match my Darkvoice 336SE HP Amp? I'm willing to pay up to 300 USD, but would likely prefer staying below 250 USD. 

 Having USB and s/pdif is preferrable.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## oatmeal769

Click on THIS It has a lot going for it in that price range. I'll be picking one up soon...


----------



## The Monkey

Metric Halo ULN-2 - $1695

 Metric Halo ULN-8 - $5995


----------



## Loser777

My computer's constant hissing and static due to bad power regulation is driving me nuts, I need a DAC with its own power source (preferably less than $200). Totally new to DACs, and the threads I've found go from the $250 price point and up.


----------



## cha_indian

Just off topic.... Can any DAC improve sound quality when used with mp3 songs that are 128kbps ??


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cha_indian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just off topic.... Can any DAC improve sound quality when used with mp3 songs that are 128kbps ??_

 

No. What's lost in compression can't be recovered, so with better gear you'll just hear the distortion more clearly, if anything, making it sound worse.


----------



## AmanGeorge

HRT Music Streamer+ $299 link
 DAC: TI PCM-1794
 Inputs: USB
 Outputs: RCA


----------



## cha_indian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. What's lost in compression can't be recovered, so with better gear you'll just hear the distortion more clearly, if anything, making it sound worse._

 

isn't it that MP3 codec actually throws out what we can't hear ?? and 128kbps is enough bandwidth for humans ??


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cha_indian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just off topic.... Can any DAC improve sound quality when used with mp3 songs that are 128kbps ??_

 

It can. All depending on the quality of the new DAC compared to the one you previously used.
 Even with 128kbps MP3 files the difference may be audible imo.


----------



## ABathingApe

hi infinitesymphony,

 I see you only have the DACmagic by Cambridge Audio, but the 740C and 840C also have a DAC along with their CD playing capabilities.


----------



## slashclee

Sorry about the necromancy here, but could the original post get updated with the Nuforce uDAC info? It's using the Sabre ESS9022, according to http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/fir...ml#post6239103


----------



## KrypticMind

Why isn't this a sticky?!

 It sucks to have to look for this thread time and time again.


----------



## srb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KrypticMind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why isn't this a sticky?!

 It sucks to have to look for this thread time and time again._

 

Until (or if) it is made into a sticky, you can eliminate the suckiness by simply adding it to your browser Favorites.

 Steve


----------



## prcpower

Wow.
  Nice thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Just what i needed.
  Did anyone of you had experience with E-MU 0202 or 0404 or any other external audio card that can be used for guitar.
  http://www.emu.com/products/product.asp?category=610&subcategory=611&product=15185
   
  Im newb in this field.
  And trying to decide on my gear.

 Would this serve good as a dac?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I would then run it into tube headphone amp then  headphones.


----------



## reverendo

I miss the Camelot Uther 2.0 Mk4 which is the DAC that I have.
  Here's the link: http://www.camelottechnology.com/electronics/uther2mk4.html
  best regards
  André


----------



## Anouk

Hi, I am not sure if the op is still around but there is now the dacport and Ibasso now also sells sojme dac-only products. Greetings, Anouk,


----------

